
Are you an early-stage founder with an MVP? Apply for product working sessions - abduly
http://medium.com/@firstround/working-sessions-with-top-product-leaders-now-open-in-san-francisco-df342d2d93f0
======
abduly
If you're a founder in the Bay Area with an MVP or initial product, apply for
working sessions with top product leaders like: \- Max Mullen (Instacart) \-
Paul Rosania (Slack) \- Olivia Teich (Dropbox) \- Madhu Muthukumar (Oculus VR)
\- Jonathan Golden (Airbnb) \- Evan Tana (Dropbox).

Sign ups close on the 19th so get those applications in!

